
  Should Tech Startups Outsource Product Development?  - sinzone
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/17/should-tech-startups-outsource-product-development/
======
waxman
It depends on the project...

For tech-heavy companies, obviously not. But for content plays, sometimes
outsourcing makes sense.

International outsourcing can be tough, but domestic outsourcing (simply using
a third-party firm) often works. My friend who started the website
<http://academicearth.org> outsourced the entire thing with a firm out of
North Dakota, and his website was named by Time magazine one of the top 50
Websites of 2009 (along with YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, etc.)

------
ww520
Dell did.

